# Working during Virus?



## Patnono (Aug 13, 2020)

I hope everyone’s SAFE, as we all know getting a job under Normal circumstances is Hard enough. I spoke with a company today  that I had been trying to get a Job with . I go on Monday for a interview, in the pass whatever job I got a interview with I convinced them to Hire me. I could use the money as my daughter who lives with Me lost her job. Livening on SSI and savings. Nervous to try and go to work during this Virus. It’s a retail business doing ALL the things to Protect the consumers and employees. Is anybody out there working during this Pandemic and How are You coping???  Thanks


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi Patnono. I work 40 hrs a week in our local hospital. In the food service dept. I'm coping. It's been a difficult adjustment for all of us. Coworkers don't appreciate it but I always where my mask  do my best to keep my distance. I won't even let them sit with me at lunch and break. Spend lots of time thinking about what I'm doing and how often I'm washing my hands. What specifically would you like to know?


----------



## Patnono (Aug 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Hi Patnono. I work 40 hrs a week in our local hospital. In the food service dept. I'm coping. It's been a difficult adjustment for all of us. Coworkers don't appreciate it but I always where my mask  do my best to keep my distance. I won't even let them sit with me at lunch and break. Spend lots of time thinking about what I'm doing and how often I'm washing my hands. What specifically would you like to know?


Wow, you’re Brave especially working in a hospital. Looking for support/courage. I’ve been quarantining since March. I’ve barely been out. You keep hearing about it getting Worse.  My savings are getting Low that I pay for most of the expenses.  My daughter doesn’t know if or when she’ll go back to work?  Her job is on the bottom of the list to go back to work, she works at a gym. Thank You for your Positive Words. I feel better about going to the interview.  If I get this job I’ll make sure I’m More  vigilant in taking care of myself and especially watching out for the other people out there who don’t CARE. Stay HEALTHY


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

@Patnono,  Why isn't your daughter receiving standard unemployment benefits plus the $600 weekly bump that just ended?


----------



## Patnono (Aug 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Patnono,  Why isn't your daughter receiving standard unemployment benefits plus the $600 weekly bump that just ended?


She is, but it’s Not much cause she only worked PT.  And she has a son to Support


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

The $600 bump was given to part-timers who lost their jobs, as well as full-timers.  Several acquaintances were part-timers who lost their jobs.  They all got the $600 weekly federal bumps, plus state unemployment, which is how I know this.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The $600 bump was given to part-timers who lost their jobs, as well as full-timers.  Several acquaintances were part-timers who lost their jobs.  They all got the $600 weekly federal bumps, plus state unemployment, which is how I know this.


That’s  already been Cut, the Senate and  Congress went home til. Labor Day


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2020)

Why doesn't your daughter go out and look for another job, too?


----------



## Patnono (Aug 14, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Why doesn't your daughter go out and look for another job, too?


It’s Not that Easy for her, She’s learning disabled.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

Patnono said:


> I hope everyone’s SAFE, as we all know getting a job under Normal circumstances is Hard enough. I spoke with a company today  that I had been trying to get a Job with . I go on Monday for a interview, in the pass whatever job I got a interview with I convinced them to Hire me. I could use the money as my daughter who lives with Me lost her job. Livening on SSI and savings. Nervous to try and go to work during this Virus. It’s a retail business doing ALL the things to Protect the consumers and employees. Is anybody out there working during this Pandemic and How are You coping???  Thanks


I was working part time, until 5 months ago. I just didn't feel comfortable going into an office with other people. I am 72, and already lung compromised, and over weight.  I feel like I would be one of the people that would die from this if I got it. My work has been wonderful about it.  But now they have to get someone else to take over what I was doing, the girl that has been handling it, just can't anymore.  So, I guess that I officially quit my job today?
I live alone and am... hibernating! I have my groceries delivered, I have only been out to the grocery store 4 times in 5 months. I don't see my son or grand kids anymore.  If they come to the house we stay outside and far apart. I feel like I am in solitary confinement!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I feel like I am in solitary confinement!


I feel it's self imposed.  Don't think I'm being ornery.  Don't mean to be.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2020)

@pip48, I understand feeling uncomfortable about going into an office if everyone isn't masked and able to work at safe distances from one another, particularly for those with several preexisting health conditions.  

My advice about shorter interactions? Mask up (and glove up if you think that's called for) and go to the store. Take walks in your neighborhood and chat with others from 10 feet away. Admire their dogs, kids, masks, the beautiful day, whatever. Start conversations, even if they're only quick ones. 

See your son and his family from a safe distance while everyone wears masks. I've found distance-friendly ways to play with my grands. We kick a soccer ball back and forth, draw with chalk on the sidewalk and driveway (apart from each other), play no-net badminton in the yard, etc. 

There are numerous ways to have safe human interactions during this crisis. Hibernation isn't the only way through. 

I wish you well.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @pip48, I understand feeling uncomfortable about going into an office if everyone isn't masked and able to work at safe distances from one another, particularly for those with several preexisting health conditions.
> 
> My advice about shorter interactions? Mask up (and glove up if you think that's called for) and go to the store. Take walks in your neighborhood and chat with others from 10 feet away. Admire their dogs, kids, masks, the beautiful day, whatever. Start conversations, even if they're only quick ones.
> 
> ...


All good advice, however my grand kids are older for the soccer ball thing,and I am not sure I could physically anyway, but I do see then outside sometimes.  I do talk to one neighbor occasionally from a distance, but I consider her a high risk, as her sister who doesn't wear a mask anywhere, visits her. She is one of the people who refuses to wear a mask. I don't understand any of the logic for these people?  But, I live in a state full of them. I went to get my car fixed and one of the guys working there wasn't wearing his mask properly and I said something. One of the other customers who was not wearing a mask, said, " we have a mask nut here."  That is what it is like here in areas of SC. One take out restaurant near me, says the employees don't have to wear masks, so they don't. I don't go there anymore.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Patnono,  Why isn't your daughter receiving standard unemployment benefits plus the $600 weekly bump that just ended?


In the state that I live in, in order to qualify for unemployment at all, you have to work a minimum number of hours.  If you don't, you don't get it.  I worked too few hours to get unemployment at all, that might be their case too.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2020)

She said her daughter did indeed receive unemployment and the $600 bump.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 15, 2020)

Patnono said:


> It’s Not that Easy for her, She’s learning disabled.



Doesn't sound like it's that easy for you, either.  If I recall correctly, you've got medical issues.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I feel it's self imposed.  Don't think I'm being ornery.  Don't mean to be.


Of course it has to be self imposed if you want to stay ALIVE


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I feel it's self imposed.  Don't think I'm being ornery.  Don't mean to be.


I agree.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> All good advice, however my grand kids are older for the soccer ball thing,and I am not sure I could physically anyway, but I do see then outside sometimes.  I do talk to one neighbor occasionally from a distance, but I consider her a high risk, as her sister who doesn't wear a mask anywhere, visits her. She is one of the people who refuses to wear a mask. I don't understand any of the logic for these people?  But, I live in a state full of them. I went to get my car fixed and one of the guys working there wasn't wearing his mask properly and I said something. One of the other customers who was not wearing a mask, said, " we have a mask nut here."  That is what it is like here in areas of SC. One take out restaurant near me, says the employees don't have to wear masks, so they don't. I don't go there anymore.



I don’t get it either Why people won’t wear mask?  Karma there. I live in California the part I live in everyone wears them NO problem.  But also Unfortunately there’s a small city here where some seniors are getting harassed for wearing a mask???  She was in tv, she said that they wrote graffiti on her car saying “what are You afraid of wearing a mask “??? It pisses me off that they don’t want to be told to wear a mask, But they are going around telling people to NOT wear One???  Sadly because of this attitude someone close is going to pay with their LIFE?  KARMA


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm not sure what re


Patnono said:


> I don’t get it either Why people won’t wear mask?  Karma there. I live in California the part I live in everyone wears them NO problem.  But also Unfortunately there’s a small city here where some seniors are getting harassed for wearing a mask???  She was in tv, she said that they wrote graffiti on her car saying “what are You afraid of wearing a mask “??? It pisses me off that they don’t want to be told to wear a mask, But they are going around telling people to NOT wear One???  Sadly because of this attitude someone close is going to pay with their LIFE?  KARMA


*That's why I don't go out. I'm scared of being harassed for wearing my mask. I don't want to be placed in a situation where I have to protect myself & risk further exposure. Plus I don't want to get hurt or hurt someone else but...I will if I have to.*


----------



## Patnono (Aug 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not sure what re
> 
> *That's why I don't go out. I'm scared of being harassed for wearing my mask. I don't want to be placed in a situation where I have to protect myself & risk further exposure. Plus I don't want to get hurt or hurt someone else but...I will if I have to.*



I’m SAD for You, No one should live in Fear.  The people who are doing this will get PAID BACk.  Their parents obviously did a Terrible job of RIsing that kind of human???  Hopefully this won’t last too long???


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

Patnono said:


> I’m SAD for You, No one should live in Fear.  The people who are doing this will get PAID BACk.  Their parents obviously did a Terrible job of RIsing that kind of human???  Hopefully this won’t last too long???


*You don't have to be sad for me. I don't think wearing a mask in public is worth dying for if someone should decide to be ticked off about my choice. It shouldn't happen but this is the world we are living in now.*


----------



## Patnono (Aug 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *You don't have to be sad for me. I don't think wearing a mask in public is worth dying for if someone should decide to be ticked off about my choice. It shouldn't happen but this is the world we are living in now.*



I understand what you’re saying, it shouldn’t be that way. You’re letting someone take your FREEDOM away from You. The Same people that are claiming theirs is being taken away from You.  Their living a Life Of IGNORANCE, the government has SO much control over our lives as it is, we HAVE to pay Taxes, we HAVE to wear seatbelts, we HAVE to be 21 to drink. On and On. Why aren’t they Protesting those things?  We’re talking about LIVES. You can DIE without One too?  Im still going to Feel SAD.  But...You do What feels Right for YOU


----------

